# Eclipse doesn't start after installation



## romk (Feb 23, 2011)

I tried to install eclipse (pure eclipse) and finally it was successfully installed with
`# make install clean`
after I commented out #JAVA_VENDOR and #USE_GNOME (because I use kde4 and gnome wasn't installed) in /usr/ports/java/eclipse/.Makefile


```
USE_ANT=	yes
USE_GECKO=	libxul
USE_GL=		glu
USE_GMAKE=	yes
#USE_GNOME=	desktopfileutils gconf2 gtk20 gnomevfs2 libgnome libgnomeui pkgconfig
USE_JAVA=	yes
USE_BZIP2=	yes

JAVA_BUILD=	yes
JAVA_OS=	native
JAVA_RUN=	yes
JAVA_VERSION=	1.6
#JAVA_VENDOR=	openjdk
```

But when I try to run it I have some error message:

```
An error has occurred. See the log file...
/usr/home/username/workspace/.metadata/.log.
```

In this log file there is a message:

```
eclipse.buildId=I20100608-0911
java.version=1.6.0_03-p4
java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
BootLoader constants: OS=freebsd, ARCH=x86_64, WS=gtk, NL=en
Command-line arguments:  -os freebsd -ws gtk -arch x86_64

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 4 0 2011-02-23 19:38:05.882
!MESSAGE Application error
!STACK 1
java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: Could not load SWT library. Reasons:
        no swt-gtk-3655 in java.library.path
        no swt-gtk in java.library.path
        Can't load library: /var/tmp/swtlib-64/libswt-gtk-3655.so
        Can't load library: /var/tmp/swtlib-64/libswt-gtk.so
```

When I try to find installed libraties with "*swt*", I have:
`# # find / -name '*swt*.so'`

```
/usr/local/lib/libswt-atk-gtk-3555.so
/usr/local/lib/libswt-awt-gtk-3555.so
/usr/local/lib/libswt-cairo-gtk-3555.so
/usr/local/lib/libswt-glx-gtk-3555.so
/usr/local/lib/libswt-gtk-3555.so
/usr/local/lib/libswt-pi-gtk-3555.so
/usr/local/lib/libswt-xulrunner-gtk-3555.so
```

May be I have to update some port? But I don't know what port... Does anybody know this problem with eclipse installation?


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 12, 2013)

I know this thread is old, but for the record:

I tried the same yesterday. I changed the USE_GNOME line to:

```
USE_GNOME=  desktopfileutils gtk20
```

then ran `# make install clean` after which I got the same error as romk.
The solution was to additionally install x11-toolkits/swt-devel (make sure to disable GNOMEVFS in the options).


----------



## ljboiler (Feb 13, 2013)

Or you could download the patch which I submitted with the following PR:

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=ports/174846

and the SWT libraries that are bundled with the Eclipse port will build properly, and you won't need the SWT-devel port.


----------

